# Fabricar un super transistor con diodos



## mati89 (Jul 5, 2010)

mi duda es si es posible fabricar un super transistor mediante dos diodos rectificadores de 10 amper se me ocurrio que un diodo como es de material PN o NP podria unirlos ya que un transistor es de material PNP o NPN y si junto dos diodos tengo un PN-NP que seria algo asi como un equivalente a un PNP y si junto dos diodos tengo un NP-PN que seria algo asi como un equivalente a un NPN


----------



## capitanp (Jul 5, 2010)

Que interesante, no me imagino al genio que ideo un modelo basico y explicativo de un transistor igualandolo con dos diodos.
Lo que imagino es una orda de novatos en electronica con tridentes y antorchas clamando por la sangre de ese individuo que hozo hacer esa igualdad y dibulgo esa falacia


----------



## Jadacuor (Jul 5, 2010)

jeje, ojala la electronica fuera asi de facil como parece, mati89 pues resulta que no se puede simplemente porque un transistor no es la union de dos transistores, ese modelo (mal utilizado puesto que crea problemas como este) se utliza solo para entender una parte del funcionamiento del transistor.... espero haberte ayudado


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 5, 2010)

si, las zonas N tienen que estar en contacto

Diodo + Diodo = dos diodos, no transistor


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 5, 2010)

Este post es digno de una buena conclusion y cerrarlo, que no propongo la mia, si no una mas tajante tipo ezavalla.
Explico... entre los dos diodos hay un tercer material que es un conductor, en cambio, en el transistor el electrodo comun es una sola pieza. Esa pieza comun tiene la propiedad, por ser comun fisicamente, no electricamente, y ademas puede controlar el flujo de huecos o cargas entre los dos extremos.

Es como querer decir que es lo mismo la suma de dos raices que la raiz de la suma de dos numeros. 

En otras palabras... no se puede. Es una aberracion ya que electricamente, si, un transistor se puede comportar como dos diodos encontrados, pero fisicamente no.


----------



## J2C (Jul 5, 2010)

Para la conclusion de antiworldx siempre uso una tijera BIEN AFILADA y un martillo con el cual golpeo los filos de la tijera, luego procedo a "operar" con dicha tijera y sus filos mellados. No continuo explicando el procedimiento pues no deseo ser BANEADO del foro por dos vidas.

JuanKa.-


----------



## mati89 (Jul 7, 2010)

ha bueno entonces estaba un poquito equivocado o equivocado del todo los diodos que tengo son lo suficientemente grandes para cortarlos con una sierra si los corto y los uno a los materiales capras que podria hacer un transistor no? lo veo muy dificil igual

Como dijo mithbusters este mito es FALSO jeje gracias por ayudarme


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 8, 2010)

no creo que sea posible eso que dices, es posible que aun así, los materiales semiconductores sean demasiado pequeños, y luego habría que ver como lo juntas... y si queda bien hecho
si llegara a funcionar esa unión se calentaría mucho.. además creo que es importante que no hayan impurezas, y eso si que no seria posible ¿y como lo pondrías en un disipador?

en mi opinión, hay transistores de 20 o más amperios, y tampoco cuestan tanto, mejor que te compres uno ya hecho.

saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 8, 2010)

como explicarlo sin ser ofensivo???

simplemente... olvidenlo. Ni pensar en intentarlo es algo provechoso.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 8, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Este post es digno de una buena conclusion y cerrarlo, que no propongo la mia, *si no una mas tajante tipo ezavalla*.



  
Naaaa.....mejor me quedo callado


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 8, 2010)

mati89 dijo:


> ha bueno entonces estaba un poquito equivocado o equivocado del todo . . .
> . . . Como dijo mithbusters este mito es FALSO . . .



Cometer errores y usar la imaginacion, es de humanos. 

Pero no lo vuelva hacer.


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 8, 2010)

no solo quiere fabricar un transistor sino que quiere un super transistor


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 8, 2010)

Entonces no pregunto si se puede hacer* un rectificador* con *dos transistores uno npn y otro pnp* jajaja


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 8, 2010)

pregunta como hacer un super rectificador


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 8, 2010)

bocagonza dijo:


> Entonces no pregunto si se puede hacer* un rectificador* con *dos transistores uno npn y otro pnp* jajaja


Es que eso sí se puede 
Unís colector y base y te queda el equivalente a un diodo. Lástima que no es de uso general porque soporta muy poca tensión inversa


----------



## mati89 (Jul 8, 2010)

uy bueno entonces tirenme data de algo que pueda hacer con estos pesados y enormes diodos nose por ejemplo hacer una bobina de estado solido de mucho amperaje quiero hacer algo divertido con estos diodos algo asi como un señor resortin  de los simsoms jajaja nose


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 8, 2010)

pues si pusieras unas fotos, o el numero de los diodos, entonces ya podriamos hablar seriamente de diseño... para empezar.


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 8, 2010)

bueno tengo que editar el mensaje ya que al mismo tiempo que yo el amigo antiworldx puso que subiera fotos, así que nada, edito nomas.


----------



## unleased! (Jul 9, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Es que eso sí se puede
> Unís colector y base y te queda el equivalente a un diodo. Lástima que no es de uso general porque soporta muy poca tensión inversa


 Cierto, pero me saltó una duda:
Cuan poca tension inversa soporta?


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 9, 2010)

unleased! dijo:


> Cierto, pero me saltó una duda:
> Cuan poca tension inversa soporta?


Transistores de uso general tienen entre 5 y 7V . 
Es el parámetro Vebo (tensión emisor-base con colector abierto), pero raras veces te aparece en el datasheet.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 9, 2010)

primero tendrias que ver que es lo que llamas un SUPER transistor.
si mucha ganancia, o que maneja mucha corriente  , o tension.


y como lo que tu quieres hacer es darle uso a unso diodos grandotes que te sobraron , pues haber empezado por ahi .
yo te dare el uso que TODOS los electronicos le dan:
tomas una cajita y los guardas, y en la cajita pones el simbolo de un diodo y la corriente .
con el tiempo tendras una casa llena de cosas que algun dia usaras , quizas hasta tu esposa te deje por que le ocupas mas parte de la casa que lo que ella ocupa con sus cachivacehes (eso es INADMISIBLE PARA UNA MUJER) .

Y algun dia moriras y dejaras como todo electronico que se aprecie de serlo toneladas de porquerias que tu familia tirara sin mirar o iran a parar a mercadolibre .

es asi, es el camino


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 9, 2010)

mmmm algoa si... para empezar.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 9, 2010)

viste mi foto en detalle ?? eran los inicios de wan chan kein en la electronica.
se aprovechaba por que el maestro era ciego.
pero llego un momento que tenia tantos cachivaches que el maestro se tropezaba con todo ylo termino echando a la mier.........


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 9, 2010)

bueno che,quien no se iso esa pregunta cuando novato,
yo  me  la e echo ase muchooooo tiempo ,con la difencia que no abia internet en esa epoca como para preguntar como el amigo mati



fernandob dijo:


> Y algun dia moriras y dejaras como todo electronico que se aprecie de serlo toneladas de porquerias que tu familia tirara sin mirar o iran a parar a mercadolibre .
> es asi, es el camino



otra de las preguntas que me ago siempre 
saludos


----------



## Prissmetal (May 23, 2019)

Hola gente del foro, estube pensando que los transistores son muy parecidos a los diodos, en realidad, un transistor es un diodo con una pata central, ahora mi pregunta es, ¿se podra hacer un transistor a partir de 2 diodos? 

Para ser mas claro, se ponen 2 diodos en serie (+- y +-) "y" seria la base "+-" es el diodo con su respectiva polaridad.

Se que quizás algunos dirán "estas loco" pero se me vino a la mente esa idea, saludos a todos y gracias por sus mensajes.


----------



## capitanp (May 23, 2019)

volve a leer teoria del transistor y despues volve a preguntar


----------



## belinea2 (May 23, 2019)

fabricar un super transistor con diodos


----------



## Scooter (May 24, 2019)

Un transistor se puede usar como si fueran dos diodos .
Dos diodos nunca harán de transistor.


----------



## Prissmetal (May 24, 2019)

capitanp dijo:


> volve a leer teoria del transistor y despues volve a preguntar


Bueno, gracias por tu comentario


Scooter dijo:


> Un transistor se puede usar como si fueran dos diodos .
> Dos diodos nunca harán de transistor.


Podrias justificar lo que decis?


belinea2 dijo:


> fabricar un super transistor con diodos


Interesante, busque y busque en el foro y no encontré el tema, debería eliminar este tema? Como lo hago? Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2019)

Listo , movido.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2019)

Prissmetal dijo:


> . . . . . Podrias justificar lo que decis?. . . . .



Quien realizó la propuesta fuiste *TU*, así que sigues siendo *TU *quien debe aportar y respaldar esta.
Es muy fácil proponer algo y esperar que otros resuelvan los pros y los contras.

Como te recomendaron, lee sobre la teoría/principio de funcionamiento del transistor bipolar.


----------



## Scooter (May 24, 2019)

Prissmetal dijo:


> ¿Podrías justificar lo que decís?




Claro, se justifica automáticamente. Es implícito. Mira un transistor por dentro y un diodo por dentro y verás.

Es normal que no encuentres información de cómo hacer cosas que no se pueden hacer. Salvo en Youtube que hay canales enteros llenos de sandeces con el único fin de obtener subscriptores.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 24, 2019)

Prissmetal dijo:


> Podrias justificar lo que decis?


No sé para qué me meto, pero bueno...
Por mas que vos "veas" un transistor como dos diodos, hay que estar muy ciego para no ver *que la base del transistor es un único bloque que tiene por una punta la juntura CB y por la otra la juntura BE*. En los dos diodos, la base son dos partes diferentes, completamente aisladas entre sí y con un cable al medio que vos "crees" que es la base pero no lo es, por que ese cable no puede controlar el flujo de electrones entre las mitades de los diodos.

Espero haber escrito APB...


----------



## Scooter (May 24, 2019)

Además hay mas matices finos.
La juntura del colector es mas fina que la del emisor.
De hecho se puede medir con un simple polímetro cual es el colector y cual es el emisor.


----------



## Prissmetal (May 24, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No sé para qué me meto, pero bueno...
> Por mas que vos "veas" un transistor como dos diodos, hay que estar muy ciego para no ver *que la base del transistor es un único bloque que tiene por una punta la juntura CB y por la otra la juntura BE*. En los dos diodos, la base son dos partes diferentes, completamente aisladas entre sí y con un cable al medio que vos "crees" que es la base pero no lo es, por que ese cable no puede controlar el flujo de electrones entre las mitades de los diodos.
> 
> Espero haber escrito APB...


Es la mejor respuesta que eh leido, ya comprendo, ahora si se desarma el diodo y se juntan sus partes semiconductoras se podria hacer un transistor?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 24, 2019)

Prissmetal dijo:


> Es la mejor respuesta que eh leido, ya comprendo, ahora si se desarma el diodo y se juntan sus partes semiconductoras se podria hacer un transistor?


Probablemente salga algo parecido a un transistor de la prehistoria, pero es mas bien imposible hacerlo por que no alcanza con juntar los anodos (o catodos) de los diodos: hay que fusionarlos en un horno...

Mejor comprá uno ya hecho.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2019)

*El Primer Transistor* 



​


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 24, 2019)

Añadiendo al correcto comentario del Dr. Zoid, en un transistor BJT, la base es extremadamente delgada, y prácticamente abraza al emisor, y que éste posee un área mucho menor de contacto con la base respecto al colector. 
Además el emisor se dopa en mayor grado, respecto al mencionado colector.
Así que estamos lejos de lograr algo con dos diodos cómo comentan los compañeros.


----------



## Prissmetal (May 24, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *El Primer Transistor*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Yo vi el documental de ese transistor, para funcionar necesitaba cierta presión en la union, mejor compro uno hecho como dijo dr z


----------



## jestrada8 (May 24, 2019)

amigos, consideren primero lo que es el sistema espitaxial de la base del transistor que tiene que abarcar una superficie considerable entre las dos regiones del transistor y luego ¿como agregar la fibra de aluminio que la conecte?, a nivel artesanal lo veo muy dificil.


----------



## Scooter (May 25, 2019)

Seguramente se podrá a fin de cuentas el primer transistor se hizo bastante artesanalmente.
Ahora que el funcionamiento será una calamidad


----------



## jestrada8 (Jun 5, 2019)

el transistor de mis sueños es el siguiente: VCE,; 1000 V   PODER DE DISIPACIÓN : 1500W,  HFE 100,  IC.:80 AMP  CON ESO ME CONFORMO.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2019)

IGBT  de esas características y mas , existen , los he visto grandes cómo un ladrillo y costaban entre un auto y una casa . . .


----------



## Scooter (Jun 6, 2019)

¿1500W de disipación? Eso tendrá el tamaño de una caja de zapatos
Serán 1500W de control, no de disipación en el dispositivo, digo yo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 6, 2019)

1.000 V y 80A suelen ser de 330 Watts


----------



## jestrada8 (Jun 6, 2019)

potencia es igual al  V.I que es igual a: 1000 por 80 que es igual a :8000w en teoria.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 6, 2019)

A esta altura de la noche ya estoy convencido de que este tema deberia ir al baño y tirar la cadena del inodoro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 6, 2019)

jestrada8 dijo:


> potencia es igual al V.I que es igual a: 1000 por 80 que es igual a :8000w en teoria.


 
Nunca se dan las dos condiciones extremas , fijate la curva SOA en el datasheet


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 6, 2019)

jestrada8 dijo:


> potencia es igual al  V.I que es igual a: 1000 por 80 que es igual a :8000w en teoria.


Antes de que tiren la cadena, creo que el tema merece una muerte digna.
Lo que estás diciendo es prácticamente una aberración! Los parámetros V e I, no se dan simultáneamente, es decir cuándo exista 1000V(estado de corte) entre colector-emisor, pues la corriente será prácticamente cero.
Cuándo el transistor esté saturado, la corriente podría ser máxima, supongamos 80A,  pero la tensión colector-emisor, será de algunas décimas de volts, y ahí se encuentran las dos magnitudes, que darán lugar a la potencia disipada por el dispositivo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 6, 2019)

P.D.: en general la peor condición y de mayor potencia disipada por el transistor es en el medio . . .  pensalo


----------



## Scooter (Jun 7, 2019)

Si se usa en la zona lineal, entonces P= Uce*Ic  y si quieres ser exquisito añades la potencia de polarización de la base + Vbe* Ib

Pero si se usa en conmutación es "cero".

Si conduce Uce≈0 por lo que P=Ic*Uce(sat)≈0 osea "poca potencia"
Si no conduce
Ic=0 por lo que Uce=Ucc y P =Ic*Ucc =0

Esto es un poco mentira porque cuando se satura Uce no es 0 pero bueno.

Quiere decir que un transistor controlando una carga de 1000W disipará, por decir algo, 5W. Pero nunca 1000 ni un valor próximo.


----------

